# Eco RS



## 2011Sipper (Dec 5, 2013)

RS bumper installed.....slightly off at the rear of the wheel wells, only about an inch or so.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you going to get the RS side skirts too?


----------



## 2011Sipper (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes. Pricing them out now. Wasn't really thrilled with the site I bought from, so looking around. Looking to do the skirts and trying to decide about the instrument panel. I'm going to leave the front bumper as is.


----------

